
Do You Like What I Do for a Living? - chei0aiV
https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2015/nov/26/like-what-I-do/
======
cant_kant
It hurts my eyes. A better choice of fonts and layout might make it readable.
And the writing could do with significant improvement.

~~~
chei0aiV
The author wasn't asking about the presentation or writing style.

